# Dark Eldar Wrack Conversion Idea



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

*Dark Eldar Wrack + Silent Hill = interesting conversion*

With the new wrack models up on the GW site, I couldn't help think of a conversion to make this bad ass from Silent Hill:

Wrack Models










Silent Hill


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

hes awesome, but why that helmet??


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

I think it would look pretty good.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I think it'd look great, and that creature in Silent Hill was scary as hell!!


----------



## Usaal (Apr 9, 2008)

Agreed! that would make a hell of a conversion, and fit into the DE very well I would think.


----------

